# Pure Fix Cycles: $345 Urban Fixed Gear



## GEARHEAD_ENG

Hey guys, I have a friend that's in the market for a fixed gear for an urban enviroment (lunch breaks, city cruizing, ect.). Have any of you herd of Pure Fix Cycles? Thoughts?

View attachment 277809

View attachment 277808

Amazon link: Amazon.com: Pure Fix Cycles Fixed Gear Single Speed Urban Fixie Bike: Sports & Outdoors


They seem to offer quite an assortment of models and priced affordably. He is looking to spend <$400. Any other recomendations in the price range?


----------



## UrbanPrimitive

I've never heard of the company. Looking at the copy on Amazon I understand why. They're pumping out the same cheap junk that flooded the fixed market and takes advantage of people who don't know any better. It's better than no bike, but not by much. Here's a few things to consider:

Hi-ten steel isn't something to brag about. They may as well say their bikes are made from "genuine metal". Similarly machine tigged forks isn't something to celebrate. This is the equivalent to saying their bikes "aren't made in my neighbor's basement!"

I recognized three of the component manufacturers they mentioned. Two of the three raise red flags. The Oury grips have a pretty good reputation. Everything else is either known for falling apart or a badge slapped on a no-name component to make it look fancy.

50mm rims look cool. It's a lot of surface area for color. They're also heavy. If the fashion is worth it, go for it a ride happy. But a wheel with shallower rims will weigh significantly less and will have less inertia to overcome when accelerating or climbing.



I would suggest your friend hit Bikes Direct. If the price range were closer to $600-$700 I'd say hit your local bike shop (LBS). I'm a big fan of supporting your local shop. Hell supporting my local shop got me a job there. Unfortunately you probably won't find much that's good at an LBS in the current price range.

When doing this kind of shopping there's another element worth keeping in mind. It's far easier to upgrade components than frames. Get the frame that fits and get the best one you can. If possible get a frame that comes with good wheels. Brakes, stems, saddles, bars, et cetera, are cheaper and take less work to swap out than a fork or a frame.


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG

Thanks for your reply. Your opinion on them is similar to mine. They actually sell these at our LBS for $379.

I've bought a few bikes from BD and had pretty good luck so he was also looking at the Kilo WT and the PhantomCross UNO. Just wasn't sure how'd they would compare. He wants a riser bar instead of drops but that's easy enough to swap out.


----------



## DanBell78

UrbanPrimitive nailed the answer. Flawless victory.


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG

Well despite my advice on considering a different bike, he ordered a Pure Fix through our LBS. 

They said these fixies have been pretty hot sellers and with them and being a single speed there isn't much that can go wrong. They also informed him that the Hi-Ten steel frame absorbs bumps better than a 4140 Chromolly frame and is only a half pound heavier. 

I'll report back his impressions and experience after a few months.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive

GEARHEAD_ENG said:


> . . . being a single speed there isn't much that can go wrong. They also informed him that the Hi-Ten steel frame absorbs bumps better than a 4140 Chromolly frame and is only a half pound heavier.


There's _less_ that can go wrong because there are fewer parts, but there's _plenty_ that can go wrong on cheap single speed. As for the Hi-Ten frame absorbing bumps better, I have only one thing to say -

Stop going to that shop.

Not being there and not knowing the folks who work there I can't say anything with certainty. But the impression I got from that paragraph leads me to believe the shop is populated by chuckleheads looking to move product. Sounds like a bike store, not a bike _shop_.


----------

